# LCD refreshing rate



## roehrle (Apr 15, 2007)

I read somewhere that there is a problem with the 120 & 240hz refreshing rate that causes a problem in the background when watching movies. Is this a seious problem ??
Does this feature eliminate the problem LCD's have watching sports ?? I'm trying to decide which way to go and it seems the background problem is causing me to be concerned about going LCD.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

roehrle said:


> I read somewhere that there is a problem with the 120 & 240hz refreshing rate that causes a problem in the background when watching movies. Is this a seious problem ??
> Does this feature eliminate the problem LCD's have watching sports ?? I'm trying to decide which way to go and it seems the background problem is causing me to be concerned about going LCD.


Hi Roehrle,

I know you're new here, but what does this have to do with D*?

/c


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

It's a bit of a continuation of what this thread started. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2273283#post2273283


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

For answers to questions about LCD's, your better off checking the AVS forums [Link].


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Or, you could check out our HD Display forum, which is where I'm moving this conversation.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

roehrle said:


> I read somewhere that there is a problem with the 120 & 240hz refreshing rate that causes a problem in the background when watching movies. Is this a seious problem ??
> Does this feature eliminate the problem LCD's have watching sports ?? I'm trying to decide which way to go and it seems the background problem is causing me to be concerned about going LCD.


I think you are a bit confused over the 30 frames per second of broadcast TV and the 24fps of movies. If you were watching a 24fps movie (i.e via Blu-Ray) on a "normal" TV, it would need to do what is called 3:2 pulldown to Covent that to its native 30fps. With 120 and 240hz sets, they don't need to do any frame rate conversion because 24 is a factor of both 120 and 240. Of course the set has to be capable of doing that as does the source (likely Blu-Ray). Of course 30 is also a factor, so 120 and 240 simply make broadcast TV (sports) look smoother.

Regardless, not all TV's claiming 120 or 240hz speeds are going to display the best 30fps broadcast TV or 24fps movies. You'd really need to try them your for yourself.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

and not all 120hz TVs handle 24fps content properly, some still do pulldown.

The marketing side of 120hz and 240hz comes more with technologies like Auto Motion Plus that actually create fake frames in between the actual frames. This is when you get the weird effect that some like and some dont.

It is also worth mentioning that many plasmas are advertised with 600hz, etc. But still only handle content at 60hz...thus removing the advantage of no pulldown with a good 120hz TV (there are plasmas that properly handle 24fps without pulldown though).


----------



## mutelight (Oct 6, 2008)

Grentz said:


> and not all 120hz TVs handle 24fps content properly, some still do pulldown.
> 
> The marketing side of 120hz and 240hz comes more with technologies like Auto Motion Plus that actually create fake frames in between the actual frames. This is when you get the weird effect that some like and some dont.
> 
> It is also worth mentioning that many plasmas are advertised with 600hz, etc. But still only handle content at 60hz...thus removing the advantage of no pulldown with a good 120hz TV (there are plasmas that properly handle 24fps without pulldown though).


This is correct.

Essentially the reason that LCD manufacturers create 120hz and 240hz displays is in attempt to retain motion detail. For example, under motion some LCDs will only resolve 300-400 lines of resolution during motion. When you enable MCFI (Sony's MotionFlow or Samsung's AutoMotionPlus) this will introduce interpolate frames in order to maintain motion resolution, up to 1080. The side effect of that all that image processing will generate the soap opera effect. (It will give 24fps film content a cheap video look)


----------

